# A must watch documentary about psychiatric drugs.



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place on the site to post this, but it's worth a watch.

http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/marketing-of-madness-are-we-all-insane/


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

why is it a must watch? care to review a little?


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I know, i cant stand it when ppl post "watch this!" and dont explain. I wont try if i'm not tempted.haha.

Anyway, i like the tagline of the url "we are all insane".


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok here is the summary:

"The Marketing of Madness is the definitive documentary on the psychiatric drugging industry. Here is the real story of the high income partnership between psychiatry and drug companies that has created an $80 billion psychotropic drug profit centre.
But appearances are deceiving. How valid are psychiatrists' diagnoses - and how safe are their drugs? Digging deep beneath the corporate veneer, this three-part documentary exposes the truth behind the slick marketing schemes and scientific deceit that conceal dangerous and often deadly sales campaigns.
In this film you'll discover that&#8230; Many of the drugs side effects may actually make your 'mental illness' worse. Psychiatric drugs can induce aggression or depression. Some psychotropic drugs prescribed to children are more addictive than cocaine. Psychiatric diagnoses appears to be based on dubious science. Of the 297 mental disorders contained with the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, none can be objectively measured by pathological tests.
Mental illness symptoms within this manual are arbitrarily assigned by a subjective voting system in a psychiatric panel. It is estimated that 100 million people globally use psychotropic drugs.
The Marketing of Madness exposes the real insanity in our psychiatric 'health care' system: profit-driven drug marketing at the expense of human rights.
This film plunges into an industry corrupted by corporate greed and delivers a shocking warning from courageous experts who value public health over dollar."


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree it's all crazy and I wish there was somehow a natural alternative to drugs that had a similar effect the way they have natural vitamins and stuff. I don't mean homeopathy or vitamins. I also thought today that maybe we could make a petition to a drug company to make us better drugs or redo some of their current drugs to remove sideeffects, but of course that's unrealistic so out that goes


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

make a petition to a drug company?!? They don't have your interests at heart, in fact, they want you sick so they can sell more drugs.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I will definately watch this. Other documentaries on the topic worth watching are "Generation Rx" and "Psychiatry : An Industry Of Death" although the last one has connections to Scientology (And possibly the first one aswell) but that does not make them any less relevant. But obviously Scientology is a cancer to society.


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

Inzom said:


> I will definately watch this. Other documentaries on the topic worth watching are "Generation Rx" and "Psychiatry : An Industry Of Death" although the last one has connections to Scientology (And possibly the first one aswell) but that does not make them any less relevant. But obviously Scientology is a cancer to society.


"obviously Scientology is a cancer to society." LMAO


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Seriously? You like Scientology? The most obvious bullshit harmful cult/religion/sect out there? Which is based on a science fiction book that the author has admitted to being just that, science fiction, and the same author has written other science fiction books aswell?

"_If you want to make a little money, write a book. If you want to make a lot of money, create a religion._" - L. Ron Hubbard


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Seriously? You like Scientology? The most obvious bullshit harmful cult/religion/sect out there? Which is based on a science fiction book that the author has admitted to being just that, science fiction, and the same author has written other science fiction books aswell?
> 
> "_If you want to make a little money, write a book. If you want to make a lot of money, create a religion._" - L. Ron Hubbard


No I don't like it, I was laughing because I think its true. Scientology reeks of a huge scam.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

i have to say most of the stuff in the documentary was probably somewhat true... but also all these conspiracy movies are sort of ironic to me the way that they market it... i mean look at the begining it has the epic music goin and its like ARE WE ALL INSANE?!!? don don don! so in a way these movies are conspiracys lol..


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

guitarpwner said:


> i have to say most of the stuff in the documentary was probably somewhat true... but also all these conspiracy movies are sort of ironic to me the way that they market it... i mean look at the begining it has the epic music goin and its like ARE WE ALL INSANE?!!? don don don! so in a way these movies are conspiracys lol..


If you mean that this is a movie about a conspiracy, I agree. If you think the movie itself is a bigger conspiracy then the people conspiring and making a racket in the drug industry, hiding the truth about their billion dollar drugs, and creating their own pseudo-science. I have to disagree. Since this movie is being given away on a free documentary site, you have to rule out that profit is a motive. I'm sure you could buy the DVD, and maybe someone gets a few bucks here and there but wouldn't it make more sense that the directors of the film just wanted to expose a hidden shocking truth?

Did you watch the film? If so, what did you think?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

jd99034 said:


> If you mean that this is a movie about a conspiracy, I agree. If you think the movie itself is a bigger conspiracy then the people conspiring and making a racket in the drug industry, hiding the truth about their billion dollar drugs, and creating their own pseudo-science. I have to disagree. Since this movie is being given away on a free documentary site, you have to rule out that profit is a motive. I'm sure you could buy the DVD, and maybe someone gets a few bucks here and there but wouldn't it make more sense that the directors of the film just wanted to expose a hidden shocking truth?
> 
> Did you watch the film? If so, what did you think?


yeah i did like it and thought alot of it was true


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I already posted in this topic but honestly I'm a mess without the drugs...it's the best I can get to help myself. There's nothing else out there.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

why dont you try John wort its natural herb. I'm taking it again and it helps my anxiety and depression and actually almost cured my DP DR until i stopped taking it and in half a year i got flu and got panic attack and got some weird symptoms. I'm taking it again now and it seems it helps. darn these headaches are really annoying but oh well it is getting better.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Kitarist: If I am not mistaken Babybowrain suffers from psychotic episodes or something similar. Taking St John's Worth could inhibit the effects of the drugs that help her. I am almost never for the use of drugs but in "extreme" cases it might be viable. I speak from experience, I have been on most of the usual antidepressants and anxiolytics. I am also a bit hypocritical since I still take lots of Klonopin and Xanax.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

I wont watch it,
I cant stand conspiracy theories.


----------



## skeyesthelimit (Nov 9, 2010)

I've watched some of it and i've certainly had ideas like this before. Something like this though is pretty one-sided and won't introduce other facts into it. I wouldn't say it's a complete scam though because there are people out there who have benefited from the drugs. Maybe the problem sometimes is a misdiagnosis.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Propaganda.


----------

